# First WSM ribs



## john pen (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, like a few others here, today is my Saturday, so Im heading out to grab some ribs for a late dinner. This being my first ribs on the WSM, Im once again looking for advice. I was considering doing the 3-2-1 method or just letting them go and maby baseting / spritzing with some applejuice as they cook. Ill be using a few chunks of applewod in the fire....Gonna also see if I can find a nice butt for the second rack. Probably gonna throw some type of sausage on too...I may even drink a beer or 12...


----------



## wittdog (Apr 12, 2006)

What times dinner. It sounds good. This is probably a stupid question but seeing how I'm new to this forum, I take it that the 3-2-1 method is 3 hrs uncovered, 2 hrs wraped in foil and 1 hr with sauce?  
     I always put a coulple of hot dogs on for the kids for lunch when I'm cooking. If you can't find a butt what about some Chicken? I did some yesterday with ribs.  I marinaded them in Chivetas and rubbed them with a rub that has a high content of turbinado sugar, by the time the sugar carmazied I didn't even really need sauce. But sauced them anyway. Hell I'm on vaction this week and yestrday was a great day to Q.  Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## john pen (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok, I scored big...When I walked into my buddys shop, he had two whole pig halves on the block. He cut me off a slab of ribs and a butt. Also scored some wine and cheese italian sausage and a case of LaBatts Blue Lite...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 12, 2006)

John, I'm doing ribs this Friday night.  I assume you got spares?
If they are baby backs, the 3-2-1 method will need to be shortened.


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 12, 2006)

Only thing I would change is maybe Sam Adams or a nice Bass Ale!
That's just me though!


----------



## john pen (Apr 12, 2006)

All rubbed up, ready to head into the smoker...wife also made some gnocchis today...

http://img313.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 65tuc.smil


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 12, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Well, like a few others here, today is my Saturday, so Im heading out to grab some ribs for a late dinner. This being my first ribs on the WSM, Im once again looking for advice. I was considering doing the 3-2-1 method or just letting them go and maby baseting / spritzing with some applejuice as they cook. Ill be using a few chunks of applewod in the fire....Gonna also see if I can find a nice butt for the second rack. Probably gonna throw some type of sausage on too...I may even drink a beer or 12...



Like Cappy said, 3-2-1 for spares, reduce the time for BB's. You can baste/spritz if you feel it's necessary, but remember everytime you open that lid to do so it will extend you cooking time.  IMO, it doesn't make much difference spritzing and it's not worth waiting an extra hour or two to eat good Q!  Good luck, hope they turn out great!!


----------



## Finney (Apr 12, 2006)

Those were some nice cuts of meat.  3-2-1 is pretty reliable but as with everything else... it's done, when it's done.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 12, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Only thing I would change is maybe Sam Adams or a nice Bass Ale!
> That's just me though!



And me also!  Nice looking meat.


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 12, 2006)

I like both foiled an unfoiled, but I'd suggest reducing foil time to an hour, especially if you are putting liquid in the foil packs. 2 hours foiled with liquid can make them totally fall apart tender but I like them with more 'tooth' ... gentle tug to pull clean off the bone.

If ya can try foiling some without liquid, some foiled with liquid (I use 1/4C apple/pineapple/grape juice mix) and some unfoiled and see what you like.

After foiled ones come out of foil, back in the smoker for an hour or grill/glaze them.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 12, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Well, like a few others here, today is my Saturday, so Im heading out to grab some ribs for a late dinner. This being my first ribs on the WSM, Im once again looking for advice. I was considering doing the 3-2-1 method or just letting them go and maby baseting / spritzing with some applejuice as they cook. Ill be using a few chunks of applewod in the fire....Gonna also see if I can find a nice butt for the second rack. Probably gonna throw some type of sausage on too...I may even drink a beer or 12...


Mr. Penn sir,spritz, applewood, smoke on brother!!
Gotta' have pics :!:
What kind of sausage?
13 beverages sounds better :!:


----------



## john pen (Apr 12, 2006)

Just unfoiled the ribs...Looks like they will be good...I should have listened to shawn and cut down on the foil time, but Im sure they will be fine. The familly prefers them falling off the bone. Butt is sitting at 160...time for another beer...Rib pics to follow..


----------



## wittdog (Apr 12, 2006)

If that butt stalls at 160 you might need another 30 pack.


----------



## john pen (Apr 12, 2006)

Ribs are done....

http://img136.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 503w2.smil


----------



## Finney (Apr 13, 2006)

Ribs looked good.  If they are the way you like them, then you cooked them right.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 13, 2006)

Rib's look great John!  How'd they taste?


----------



## john pen (Apr 13, 2006)

Ribs were good..nothing to write home about, but definettly good...Still waiting for the butt..that'll be dinner..


----------



## john pen (Apr 13, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks great.  how did you end up cooking them?
> 
> fwiw...  i don't use 3-2-1 on spare either.  more like 4-1-1.



Did the 3-2-1 thing..added a bit of apple juice..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 16, 2006)

I do mine around 250 to 260.


----------



## Finney (Apr 17, 2006)

diverdave said:
			
		

> Thanks  I love this site.  I found it last night looking for a friends business site.  I have learned so much just browsing and getting familar with the set up.


Welcome Dave.  Glad you stumbled on to us.


----------

